# I need a review for Tree Lounge's new "Ground Lounge".



## Harbuck (Oct 26, 2010)

I am thinking about buying a tree lounge brand "Ground Lounge". Can anyone give me a good honest review on it. is it a good product? Comfortable? durable? ect. I can't find a single review of it anywhere on the internet.


----------



## hoochfisher (Oct 26, 2010)

never used one, but for $79 bucks, i'll stick to my camo camp chair.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 26, 2010)

I had to go to their site to see what you were talking about. Kind of expensive for half a climber. For about the same money or less you can get a full blown recliner (portable) if that is your goal, otherwise if you're gonna hunt from the ground why do you want such an expensive chair?


----------



## Harbuck (Oct 27, 2010)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Poppy D (Nov 16, 2010)

Check sportsman guide. I have a chair that clamps to a tree. it is really comfoirtable and easy to carry. $35.00 bucks rated at 300 lbs.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Nov 16, 2016)

Anybody out there still have a ground lounge made by tree lounge? Do you like it?


----------



## jbogg (Nov 16, 2016)

I liked my Tree Lounge stand but never tried the ground seat.  The hammock seat in the pic is available at arrowheadequipmentoutdoors.com for $44 and is as comfortable as it gets.  Weighs just over a pound with the straps that are included.  Pack it in in your pocket and sit all day.  Purchase two caribeeners separately to make set up a breeze.


----------

